# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار الصحف الصادرة صباح السبت 8 أغسطس

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حكام الاحمر وسطيف يصلون فجرا



يصل فجرا طاقم التحكيم الغاني بقيادة جوزيف لامبيتي المكلف لادارة مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف يوم الاحد في الجولة الرابعة من دوري ابطال افريقيا وسيحلون بفندق السلام روتانا.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
الوالي يتابع مران المريخ





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تابع السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ مران الفريق مساء اليوم على ملعبه وكان قد تحدث للاعبين عقب نهاية التدريب ووعدهم بحافز ضخم في حالة الفوز على الوفاق 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
المريخ يستقبل الوفاق سطيف بالورود





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حلت بعثة وفاق سطيف مساء اليوم بالخرطوم قادمة من مصر بعد ان اقامت معسكرا قصيرا لمباراة الاحد ووجدت البعثة استقبالا طيبا وبالورود من قبل مسئولي نادي المريخ تقدمهم نائب الامين العام متوكل احمد على 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
الهلال يخسر في ملعبه بهدف من المغرب التطواني 





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
خسر الهلال بهدف دون رد من المغرب التطواني في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد الهلال ليبقي الهلال في نقاطه الـــ(5) ويرتفع المغرب بنقاطه لـــ(5) نقاط 
بداية قوية للمغربي والهلال
انطلقت المباراة بتشكيلة هلالية ضمت كل من مكسيم سيسيه , ااتير , مساوي , فداسي , نزار , بشه . اندرزينهو . الشغيل , كاريكا وبشه و كان الهلال قد استهلها بهجمة متحركة عبر اللاعب كاريكا لكن كرته مرت للحارس المغربي و في الدقيقة الثانية قاد المغرب التطواني هجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب اللخضر الذي ارسل كرة قوسية ابعدها اللاعب نزار لخارج الملعب 
المغربي يكشر عن انيابه
في الدقائق الاولي من المباراة كشر المغرب التطواني عن انيابه وقاد سلسلة متواصلة من الهجمات على مرمي الهلال تألق فيها الدفاع الاذي حرم الضيوف من التسجيل خاصة اللاعب سيف مساوي الذي برز بشكل مميز في الكرات المعكوسة .
مكسيم ينقذ هدفا
انقذ الحارس مكسيم هدفا من تسديدة اللاعب ابرهون والتي حولها لركلة زاوية وسط ذهول الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة من داخل الاستاد 
الهلال ينظم العابه
نظم الهلال العابه بعد مرور 10 دقائق وقاد هجمات خطيرة على مرمي يوسف حارس المغرب التطواني تجاوبت معها الجماهير .
تابلوهات وتماسك
قدم الهلال في الجزء الاول تابلوهات رائعة تجاوب معها الجمهور خاصة اللاعب اندر زينهو الذي تناقل الكرة بسلاسة مع زميله بشه 
خطأ وهدف ضائع
في الدقيقة 11 وقع الحارس محمد اليوسفي في خطأ بلعبه لضربة مرمي قصيرة للاعب البرازيلي اندر زينهو الذي لعب كرة قصيرة لتجد المدافع الذي ابعدها لخارج الملعب .
تسديدة للجزولي 
اطلق اللاعب صلاح الجزولي تسديدة قوية من كرة عائدة من الدفاع لكنها مرت ضربة مرمي في الدقيقة العاشرة من المباراة .
إصابة خضروف
تعرض اللاعب خضروف للاصابة وتم اسعافه ليعود من جديد للمشاركة مع زملائه اللاعبين 
هدف ضائع للهلال
في الدقيقة 21 قاد اللاعب كاريكا هجمة من الطرف الايمن وارسل كرة عكسية ابعدها الحارس اكملها ابرهون لخارج الملعب .
هدف للمغرب 
في الدقيقة 23 احرز اللاعب جحوج هدف من ضربة جزاء ارتكبها اللاعب اتير توماس مع مهاجم المغرب التطواني اللاعب خضروف 
هدف ضائع للهلال 
في الدقيقة 25 اضاع اللاعب صلاح الجزولي هدفا محققا للهلال من كرة انفرادية لم يحسن التعامل معها لتمر الكرة من امامه لضربة مرمي .
سيطرة هلالية 
بعد مرور نصف ساعة احكم الهلال سيطرته على وسط الملعب وقاد اكثر من على مرمي محمد اليوسفي لكنها اضيعت بسبب التسرع والشفقة .
الهلال يستخدم سلاح التسلل
استخدم الهلال في الجزء الاخير من الحصة الاولي سلاح التسلل وذلك للحد من خطورة خصمه وتبديد طاقاته ونجح كثيرا في ايقافه
هدف ضائع للشغيل
اطلق اللاعب نصر الدين الشغيل تسديدة قوية من على حدود الـــ(18) حولها محمد اليوسفي لخارج الملعب ركلة زاوية نفذها اللاعب كاريكا على رأس اللاعب سيف مساوي الذي لعبها برأسية مرت جوار القائم الايسر وسط آهات جماهير الهلال التي وقعتها داخل الشباك لحظة تقدم الحارس اليوسفي الذي (قبض الهواء)
المغرب يقتل الزمن 
حاول المغرب التطواني إمتصاص (حماس ) لاعبي الهلال بادعاء الاصابة مما ادي لتدخل الطاقم الطبي الذي قام باخراج لكحل بقوة الامر الذي دفع الحكم الكاميروني باستبدال الطاقم الطبي .
ضغط هلالي 
مارس الهلال ضغطا رهيبا على المغرب التطواني لكن الضيوف لعبوا بحذر وابعدوا اخطر الكرات الهلالية خاصة الضربات الثابتة .
وفي الدقيقة 49 قاد الهلال هجمة عبر اللاعب فداسي لم يحسن هجوم الهلال التعامل معها ليتسلمها الحارس اليوسفي ليعلن بعدها الحكم الكاميروني عن نهاية الشوط الاول بهدف للمغرب التطواني احرزها جحوح 
الشوط الثاني
مع بداية الشوط الثاني قاد الهلال هجمة خطيرة وصلت للاعب الجزولي لكنه فشل في ايداعها الشباك حينما ارتدت من المدافع لتتحول الى ركلة زاوية لم يحسن استغلالها الهلال وفي الدقيقة الـــ(47) حصل الهلال على ركلة زاوية نفذها كاريكا حولها المدافع لركلة زاوية مرة اخرى .
وفي الدقيقة 50 انطلق اللاعب المغربي لخضر بهجمة تكسرت في دفاع الهلال لينطلق منها الازرق بهجمة لكنها لم تكن بالمثالية لتمر للحارس اليوسفي.
مخالفة هلالية لى مشارف ال18
حصل الهلال على مخالفة في الدقيقة الخامسة نفذها اندرزينهو يبعدها الدفاع لخارج الملعب 
الهلال يفرض اسلوبه ولكن 
في الدقائق الاولي من الشوط الثاني فرض الهلال اسلوبه على الضيوف وقاد سيسيه حولها اللاعب نزار لخارج الملعب .
هجمات مرتدة 
اعتمد المغرب التطواني على الهجمات المرتدة وتراجع لحماية مناطقه الدفاعية
خروج زينهو
اجرى مدرب الهلال تعديلا بخروج اللاعب زينهو ودخول فيصل موسي لتفعيل الجانب الهجومي 
بطاقة صفراء للشغيل
منح الحكم اللاعب نصر الدين الشغيل بطاقة صفراء لارتكابه مخالفة مع للاعب لخضر .
تسديدة قوية لفيصل موسي ولكن
في االدقيقة 68 اطلق فيصل موسى تسديدة قوية ابعدها المدافع لحكل لتجد اللاعب سيسيه الذي ارسلها عكسية حولها الشغيل في المرمي ابعدها الحارس وهي في طريقها للشباك لخارج الملعب ركلة زاوية تعرض خلالها للاصابة باصطدامه بالعارضة نفذها اللاعب كاريكا قابلها مساوي تمر جوار القائم الايسر هدف ضائع لاصحاب الارض.
ضربة جزاء ضائعة للهلال
حصل الهلال على ركلة جزاء ارتكبها لخضر الذي لمس الكرة بيده نفذها اللاعب نزار حامد صدها اليوسفي بقبضة يديه اكملها المدافع ابرهون لخارج الملعب وكان الحارس قد تعرض للاصابة وتم اسعافه 
دخول نيلسون 
اجرى مدرب الهلال في شوط اللعب الثاني وعند الدقيقة 78 تعديلا بخروج اللاعب سيسيه ودخول نيلسون وذلك لتحسين وضعية الهجوم ووضع خصمه تحت الضغط .
المغرب يتراجع
في الجزء الاخير من المباراة تراجع المغرب التطواني لمنطقته من اجل الحفاظ على هدفه الذي احرزه من ضربة جزاء
بطاقة صفراء لخضروف
منح الحكم الكاميروني اللاعب المغربي خضروف بطاقة صفراء بسبب سقوطه بدون اصابة ورفضه الصعود على (النقالة) ولاذي تم إخراجه ليحل مكانه مرتضي فال 
سيطرة بدون فاعلية
في الجزء الاخير من المباراة سيطر الهلال على وسط الملعب وكاد ان يحرز هدفا عبر اللاعب الشغيل لكن الحظ عانده 
المغربي نجح والتونسي فشل
نجح المدرب الاسباني لفريق المغرب في حماية مرمي فريقه باتباع اسلوب تكتيكي مميز بعكس التونسي نبيل الكوكي الذي لم يفعل الجانب الهجومي لينتهي الشوط الثاني سلبيا ويظفر المغرب بنقاط المباراة بفوزه بهدف نظيف جاء في حصة المباراة الاولي ليرتفع المغرب بنقاطه لـــ(5) نقاط ويتجمد الهلال في نقاطه الــــ(5)


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*60 مليوناً مكافأة لاعبي وفاق سطيف للفوز على المريخ

يقود نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي وفاق سطيف بعثة الفريق للخرطوم اليوم في غياب الرئيس حسان حمار المعاقب من الاتحاد الأفريقي بعدم دخول أربع مباريات للفريق في دوري الأبطال وكلّف حمار نائبه بمهمة الوقوف إلى جانب الفريق وتهيئة الأجواء المناسبة للاعبين والجهاز الفني وأعلن عن حوافز ضخمة تقدر بـ60 مليوناً رصدها المجلس مقابل عودة الفريق بالانتصار والنقاط الثلاث إلى الجزائر ورصد المجلس مبلغ 30 مليوناً حال نجح الوفاق في فرض التعادل على المريخ بأمدرمان.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اتحاد العاصمة يواصل انتصاراته ويبلغ قبل نهائي دوري الأبطال

حقق اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري فوزه الرابع على التوالي في دوري أبطال افريقيا لكرة القدم بتغلبه 1-صفر على منافسه المحلي مولودية العلمة ليتأهل للدور قبل النهائي للمسابقة مساء الجمعة.وسجل ربيع مفتاح لاعب اتحاد العاصمة هدف اللقاء الوحيد بعد نحو خمس دقائق من بداية الشوط الثاني بضربة رأس من مدى قريب.ورفع اتحاد العاصمة رصيده إلى 12 نقطة من أربع مباريات وضمن الظهور في الدور قبل النهائي بينما خسر مولودية العلمة للمرة الرابعة وبات على أعتاب الخروج من المسابقة.وتضم هذه المجموعة أيضا المريخ السوداني ووفاق سطيف الجزائري ويملك كل فريق منهما أربع نقاط من أول ثلاث جولات.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*زياية: معسكر سطيف بمصر ساعدنا على التأقلم مع الأجواء الحارة

 قال عبد الملك زياية هداف فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري حامل لقب دوري أبطال افريقيا لكرة القدم،  إن فريقه استعد جيدا لمواجهة المريخ السوداني غدا الأحد بالخرطوم ضمن الجولة الرابعة لمنافسات المجموعة الثانية لدور الثمانية (المجموعتين) للبطولة.ويواجه سطيف حامل لقب البطولة فريق المريخ ضمن المرحلة الرابعة للمجموعة الثانية التي يتصدرها اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري برصيد تسع نقاط من ثلاثة انتصارات.وأضاف المهاجم السابق لنادي الاتحاد السعودي: “دخلنا معسكرا قصيرا في مصر قبل التوجه إلى السودان، حيث وجدنا كافة الظروف الملائمة للاستعداد”.
وتابع: “أعتقد أننا قمنا بما يلزم وبدأنا نتأقلم مع الأجواء الحارة والرطبة التي لا تختلف كثيرا بين مصر والسودان
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اليوم الإجتماع الفني للمريخ والوفاق الجزائري

ينعقد في الساعة الثانية عشر من ظهر اليوم السبت الإجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ السوداني وووفاق سطيف الجزائري ضمن مباريات الجولة الرابعة لدوري أبطال إفريقيا لمرحلة المجموعتين بقاعة محمد الشيخ مدني للمؤتمرات بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بحضور الإتحاد السوداني وناديي المريخ ووفاق سطيف ومراقب المباراة والمنسق العام ومقيم الحكام ليواندي وطاقم التحكيم.وسيناقش الإجتماع الترتيبات الإدارية والتنظيمية والفنية الخاصة بالمباراة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مفتوح لجميع وسائل الإعلام اليوم المؤتمر الصحفي لمدربي المريخ ووفاق سطيف

ينعقد في الساعة الواحدة من ظهر اليوم السبت المؤتمر الصحافي لمباراة المريخ السوداني ووفاق سطيف الجزائري  لحساب مباريات الجولة الرابعة لدوري أبطال إفريقيا لمرحلة المجموعتين المحدد لها العاشرة مساء غد الأحد وذلك بقاعة محمد الشيخ مدني للمؤتمرات بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالخرطوم (2) والذي سيتحدث فيه مدربي الفريقين وقائدي الفريقين لوسائل الإعلام عن المباراة وإستعدادات الفريقين لها والإجابة علي أسئلة وإستفسارات الأجهزة الإعلامية فيما يتعلق بالمباراة. وسيكون المؤتمر الصحافي مفتوح لجميع القنوات الفضائية المحلية والأجنبية لتغطيته والمشاركة فيه وكذلك ستخصص (15) دقيقة لوسائل الإعلام المحلية والأجنبية قبل إنطلاقة مراني الناديين لتغطية وتصوير المران الرئيسي لناديي المريخ ووفاق سطيف الجزائري.من جهتها تؤكدإدارة الإعلام بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أن المؤتمر الصحفي الذي يسبق المباراة والذي ستتحدث فيه الأجهزة الفنية واللاعبين مفتوح لكافة وسائل الإعلام وليس حصرياً حسب لائحة البطولة الصادرة عن الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) والتي تسمح لوسائل الإعلام بالحضور والتغطية وكذلك تغطية المران الرئيسي لناديي المريخ ووفاق سطيف وستخصص (15) دقيقة قبل إنطلاقة المرانين لوسائل الإعلام المحلية والأجنبية لتغطيته فيما سيكون النقل المباشر للمباراة والمؤتمر الصحفي الذي يعقبها حصرياً.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اتير توماس لاعب الهلال :اقسم بالله لم ارتكب ركلة جزاء الامس امام التطواني

قال لاعب الهلال ومدافعه اتير توماس ان ضربة الجزاء التي احتسبها الحكم الكاميروني في مباراة الامس وأحرز منها التطواني هدفه الوحيد في شباك مكسيم غير صحيحة وأقسم اتير توماس قائلا (اقسم بالله العظيم انني لم احتك مع لاعب المغرب التطواني ) وأضاف توماس ان ضربة الجزاء ظالمه وان الحكم جامل لاعب التطواني موضحا انه حزين ايضا لغيابه عن المباراة القادمه امام مازيمبي بسبب الإيقاف 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اتحاد العاصمة يهزم العلمة ويعلن تأهله مبكراً لنصف النهائي


أعلن اتحاد العاصمة تأهله رسمياً إلى الدور نصف النهائي من مسابقة دوري أبطال افريقيا بعد فوزه على مولودية العلمة مساء اليوم بهدف سجله لاعبه ربيع مفتاح ضمن الجولة الرابعة من مسابقة دور المجموعتين بدوري الأبطال ورفع الاتحاد رصيده الى 12 نقطة في صدارة المجموعة من أربعة انتصارات فيما بقي مولودية العلمة من دون رصيد وودع المسابقة رسمياً، وستكون المنافسة الثانية محصورة بين المريخ ووفاق سطيف واللذين يلتقيان مساء الأحد باستاد المريخ بامدرمان ضمن الجولة الخامسة ولكل فريق أربع نقاط.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الهلال يخسر أمام المغرب التطواني بهدف



خسر الهلال أمام ضيفه المغرب التطواني بهدف مساء اليوم على ملعبه في الجولة الرابعة من مسابقة دور المجموعتين بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، سجل هدف المباراة الوحيد اللاعب جحوح من ركلة جزاء ارتكبها اتير توماس في حين فشل الهلال في ادراك التعادل من ركلة الجزاء التي منحها الحكم له في الحصة الثانية واضاعها نزار حامد، بالنتيجة رفع المغرب التطواني رصيده الى خمس وبقي الهلال في نفس الرصيد، ويلعب سموحة مع مازيمبي غدا بالكنغو
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو: نتفوق على وفاق سطيف في الإعداد لكن لابد من الحذر



كشف الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ في تصريح نقله موقع بي بي سي عن جاهزية فريقه للمواجهة الصعبة والحاسمة التي تنتظر الأحمر أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم الأحد في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين بدوري الأبطال وقال غارزيتو إن فريقه يتميز على وفاق سطيف من ناحية الإعداد بعد أن استفاد من المباريات الرسمية التي خاضها الفريق في الممتاز ليعد نفسه بشكل مثالي لمباراة الأحد لكن غارزيتو حذّر في الوقت نفسه من خطورة المنافس وطالب لاعبيه بضرورة الحذر والتركيز حتى يتمكن الفريق من تحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث من المقابلة والاقتراب أكثر من الترشح للدور نصف النهائي من المسابقة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*التاج محجوب يطالب بالتعويض في الديربي

يؤدي الأهلي العاصمي اليوم التدريب الرئيس تأهبا لمواجهة الخرطوم الوطني بعد غد في الدوري الممتاز في لقاء ديربي العاصمة ورفض التاج محجوب المدير الفني حالة الإحباط بعد الخسارة من هلال كادوقلي أمس في الممتاز وطالب اللاعبين بالتعويض على حساب الخرطوم الوطني في الديربي وتقديم مستوى أفضل يقود الفريق إلى الفوز وإستعادة الثقة من جديد وبداية رحلة الهروب من الذيلية
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*








الكووكي : رغم  الخسارة سنتأهل ..الحقنا يا شيخ اللمين دفرة يا شيخنا ..الخوف من المازمبية تتكرر بتيمك ده يا الكوكي ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*موقع مغربي يسخر من السودان بفيديو لمباراة الامس بين الهلال والتطواني



اظهر فيديو تداوله عشاق المغرب التطواني سقوط لاعب الفريق بن حاج من (النقالة) الخاصة بإسعاف اللاعبين بإستاد الهلال وتابعت (سودانا فوق) الفيديو الذي تنشره ووضع علي المغاربة عنوان انها افريقيا يا سادة





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*السلاطين يستقبلون الفهود عصر السبت بالفاشر 





يستضيف ملعب استاد النقعة بالفاشر في الخامسة من عصر السبت اللقاء المهم الذي يجمع مريخ الفاشر والأمل عطبرة في الجولة الثالثة والعشرين من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويدخل المريخ المباراة برصيد 23 نقطة وكان فرض نتيجة التعادل السلبي على المريخ في الجولة الماضية ويسعى الفريق إلى الاستفادة من تلك النتيجة حتى يحقق الفوز على الأمل ويمضي في مشواره بنجاح للحصول على أحد المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي بنهاية العام الحالي، أما الطرف الثاني في المباراة فريق الأمل عطبرة فلديه 19 نقطة وكان حقق فوزاً عريضاً على هلال الفاشر باربعة اهداف لهدف ويطمح الى تكرار سيناريو اللقاء السابق بالتفوق على الممثل الثاني للفاشر في بطولة الدوري الممتاز واجباره على قبول الخسارة على أرضه والعودة بالنقاط كاملة إلى عطبرة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مازيمبي يستقبل سموحة في لوممباشي 

يستقبل مازيمبي بملعبه بلوممباشي بالكنغو سموحة المصري ضمن مباريات المجموعة الاولي لدور مجموعات ابطال افريقيا ويسعي اصحاب الارض لمواصلة مشواره بنجاح عقب فوزه علي سموحة بالاسكندرية بثنائية في الجولة الماضية بينما يعمل الفريق المصري علي تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية لانعاش آماله في البطولة.
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اليوم وين الاتياس يازعيم دا يومها الدايرنو ليها
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكور يازعيم 
ربنا يدينا الفى مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات والروائع 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
 

غارزيتو يجهز كتيبة الانتصار والوالي يوجه رسائل مهمة للانصار
الشورى ينزل الميدان .. يدعم بالمال والأفكار و100 مليون حصيلة اليوم الأول للتذاكر المليونية
المريخ يستقبل الوفاق بالورود .. اتحاد العاصمة يهزم العلمة وينهي آمالها في المنافسة
غارزيتو يجهز كتيبة عبور الجزائري
تألق جماعي وأداء حماسي .. أدى حصته الرئيسية أمس .. لياقة بدنية عالية لكتيبة النجوم وحماس زائد لاقتحام التشكيلة
المريخ يستقبل الوفاق بالورود
قائد المسيرة يقص شريط التذاكر المليونية ويوجه رسالة هامة للانصار
في تصريحات ل(الزعيم) .. ماضوي : لم استفز المريخ وقمنا بما يلينا وهذه (.......) عوامل لا استطيع التحكم فيها
مجلس الشورى في الميدان .. دعم بالمال والافكار
التفاف كبير حول الفرقة الحمراء .. 100 الف جنيه عائد بيع التذاكر المليونية في اليوم الاول
في بطولة الاندية الافريقية .. الهلال يخسر من التطواني والاتحاد يهزم العلمة
ناشد القاعدة بالتدافع لمؤازرة الافريق .. الوالي : مباراة الوفاق لاتقبل القسمة على اثنين وننتظر دور مؤثر في المدرجات .. التشجيع حجر زاوية الانتصار ونتمنى استمراره لمدة 90 دقيقة والالتزام بلوائح الكاف .. نجوم الفريق وجهازهم الفني في انتظار الجمهور
بعد ان جهزت 30 الف قطعة .. سعيد عبد الله : تيفو مباراة الوفاق سيكون الاجمل في الملاعب السودانية  .. وحدنا اللون اصفر تتوسطه نجمة حمراء لتسهيل مهمة التطبيق من قبل الجمهور

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى
 

الحمامة البيضاء تسقط الهلال في المقبرة
الجماهير الغاضبة تحاصر الكاردينال .. تطالب بعودة الأرباب وتتحسر على العقرب
جمال الوالي يتابع المران الرئيسي ويخاطب اللاعبين .. واتحاد العاصمة يكسب العلمة
تنافس شرس بين اللاعبين في مران المريخ الرئيسي وغارزيتو يختار تشكيلته
غارزيتو : يراودني احساس قوي بأننا سنهزم وفاق سطيف
الوالي يخاطب اللاعبين ويطالب بقهر الوفاق
خير الدين مضوي : أعاني من غيابات مؤثرة وأتوقع مصاعب كبيرة أمام المريخ
بعثة وفاق سطيف تصل الخرطوم التاسعة مساءً
الهلال يخسر أمام التطواني ويعقد حساباته في التأهل
في الدوري التأهيلي أمس .. تأهل النيل شندي والاكسبريس للمرحلة الاخيرة
روح عالية في مران المريخ الرئيسي .. غارزيتو للصدى : يراودني احساس قوي ان المريخ سينتصر بنتيجة كبيرة 
الوالي يتابع المران يجتمع بسالمون ويخاطب اللاعبين
قدامى لاعبي المريخ يتابعون المران الرئيسي
عبد الرحمن ابراهيم : لاتوجد اي بطاقات اكرامية والمقصورة مليونية خالصة
المهندس عبد القادر همد : المباريات القوية تكشف عن المعدن الاصيل للاعبي المريخ
عبد الرحمن ابراهيم : المباراة كبيرة وتجمع بين حامل اللقب والمرشح الاقوى للبطولة
جمال  الوالي في افادات مهمة للصدى : مباراة الوفاق صعبة للغاية وامام منافس  كبير ومحترم .. حرصي على الحضور طبيعي لان هذه المعركة تحتاج وقفة الجميع  خلف اللاعبين
الجهاز الفني لاللمريخ متخوف من هطول الامطار
محسن سيد : وفاق سطيف يعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة والارسال العالي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية
 

حضور الرئيس اشعل التدريب الرئيسي .. الوالي للاعبين ( الكورة دي حقتكم وانا عايز النقاط)
27 رسالة من لاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفني للجماهير
ود الياس يطالب بإستحضار روح عزام في مباراة وفاق سطيف
المغرب التطواني يسقط الهلال.. وينعش حظوظه في التأهل لنصف النهائي
محاضرة قصيرة من الوالي .. المريخ يؤدي تدريبه الرئيسي امس.. ووضوح ملامح تشكيلة الغد
لاعبو المريخ والجهاز الفني يناشدون الجماهير عبر الزاوية
على رأسهم الوالي وود الياس .. توزيع مائة تذكرة من التذاكر المخصصة للمقصورتين
غارزيتو يوجه رسالة مهمة لجماهير المريخ .. اريد تشجيعا من الصافرة للصافرة.. ولا تستعجلوا النتيجة
غارزيتو يظهر بالزي السوداني في المران الرئيسي امس
المريخ يستقبل بعثة وفاق سطيف بالورود
في حديثه لموجز مصر الاخباري .. مالضوي : انتقلنا للخرطوم من اجل الفوز
مفتوح لجميع وسائل الاعلام .ز مؤتمر صحفي لمدربي المريخ ووفاق سطيف
اليوم الاجتماع الفني للمريخ والوفاق
اللجنة المريخية المكلفة تتفقد القلعة الحمراء
التدريب الختامي للمريخ بالاكاديمية
اتحاد العاصمة يتأهل لنصف النهائي
تفعيل الخدمة في مشروع 2870
اشعل المجموعة الاولى .. المغرب التطواني يهزم الهلال وينعش حظوظه 
في الممتاز اليوم .. الرابطة تستدرج النسور بكوستي والسلاطين تحاصر الفهود بالنقعة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

-نزار حامد اهدر ركلة جزاء وبدد الامال الهلال يتعادل بتطوان ويخسر بامدرمان
-كما نبهت قون عقده الجوله الرابعه تسيطر على الهلال وتحرمه من الانتصار
-لوبيرا يصف انتصاره على الهلال بالعظيم
-الكوكى يؤكد رغم الخساره سنتاهل
-بعثة الفريق الجزائرى وصلت امس
-بحضور الوالى المريخ يضع اللمسه الختاميه لجوله السطايفه الافريقيه


â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـمـــشـــــاهـــــــد :

هلال تعبان اشباح فى الميدان والفرحه للتطوان
-الجماهير تخرج حزينه تهاجم الكاردينال ونزار وتهتف ضد الكوكى
-الهلال يفقد توماس امام مازيمبى
-المريخ يختتم اعداده اليوم لمباراة اسطيف
-الكوكى تصرفنا حسب الموجود والتعويض امام مازيمبى
-لوبيرا لعبنا امام خصم عنيد وكسبنا نقاط مهمه
-محسن سيد:يؤكد جاهزيه الاحمر للقاء الغد

صحيفة الجوهره الرياضيه

-خسره للمره الاولى على ملعبه منذ2011 الهلال يختار الطريق الصعب لمربع الكبار
-الكاردينال حظوظ التاهل قائمه وندعو الجماهير للاتفاف حول الفريق
-اتير للجوهره: اقسم باله لم احتكى مع مهاجم التطوانى والكاميرونى ظلم
-الكوكى:الحظ ادار ظهره للهلال وسنتاهل
-لوبيرا يؤكد التؤرشيح متاح للجميع

صحيفة الموسم

الهلال خذلان .. فاز التطوان و السودان حزنان 
الازرق يفرط في الفوز و يعقد حساباته في التأهل 
المريخ يضع اللمسات الاخيرة للسطايفة .. و اتحاد العاصمة يتأهل 
الكوكي : الكرة رفضت ان تدخل الشباك و خسرنا بالاخطاء الفردية 
ماضوي الوفاق : الحفاظ علي اللقب يبدأ من ام درمان 
اتير و نزار غياب عن الجولة الخامسة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يظهر بالزي السوداني في المران الرئيسي امس



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو : يراودني احساس قوي باننا سنهزم وفاق سطيف

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو ان احساسا قويا يتملكه بتحقيق الفوز على وفاق سطيف في مباراة الغد على ملعب النادي بام درمان مشيرا الى انه يتوقع دعما من الجماهير الحمراء التي ستتدافع لمناصرة اللاعبين ضد وفاق سطيف وقال: وفاق سطيف فريق كبير ولابد من اللعب معه بمسئولية واحترام حتى نحقق م يريده الجمهور وعن تأهل اتحاد العاصمة قال انه ضاعف من مسئولياتهم في مباراة الغد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الجماهير تطالب بعودة الارباب وتتحسر على المدينة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حاصرت اعداد كبيرة من جماهير الهلال الغاضبة رئيس نادي الهلال اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال عقب الخسارة من المغرب التطواني بهدف دون مقابل وطالبت بعودة رئيس الهلال السابق صلاح ادريس لدفة العمل بنادي الهلال وكما تحسرت على رحيل اللاعب بكري المدينة والذي اثر رحيله على هجوم الهلال .

الصدي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺗﻴﺮ ﺗﻮﻣﺎﺱ ﻭﻧﺰﺍﺭ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻐﻴﻞ ﻳﻐﻴﺒﻮﻥ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ

ﺍﻋﻠﻨﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻣﺲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺇﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﺛﻼﺛﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻧﻴﻠﻬﻢ ﻛﺮﻭﺕ ﺻﻔﺮﺍﺀ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻧﺎﻝ ﻧﺰﺍﺭ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ ﻭﺍﺗﻴﺮ ﺗﻮﻣﺎﺱ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻐﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ . ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺣﻜﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺳﻤﻮﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻗﺪ ﺃﻧﺬﺭ ﻻعبي ﺧﻂ ﻭﺳﻂ ، ﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻐﻴﻞ ﻭﺍﺗﻴﺮ ﺗﻮﻣﺎﺱ وفيصل موسى .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ   ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺒﻮﺏ ﻳﺸﺘﺮﻱ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺗﺬﻛﺮﺓ ﻣﻘﺼﻮﺭﻩ ﺏ 1000 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻭﺗﺸﺮﻓﺖ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﺑﺘﺬﻛﺮﺓ   ﻣﻘﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺩﻋﻤﺎ ﻟﻼﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻫﺎﺝ ﻭﻏﺪﺍ ﺳﺘﻜﺘﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺍﺻﻔﺮ ﺑﺈﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ   ﺩﻋﻮﺍﺗﻜﻢ ﺑﺲ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مولانا أحمد هارون يستقبل المدرب الجديد لهلال الأبيض بمطار الأبيض
  أسقبل مولانا أحمد هارون والي ولاية شمال كردفان ومجموعة من أعضاء مجلس  الإدارة بمطار الأبيض قبل قليل المدرب شرف أحمد موسي المدرب الجديد لهلال  الأبيض عقب إقالة المدرب السابق الجنرال صلاح محمد أدم ومدير الكرة محمد  عثمان كوارتي .



*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*من المهم جدا عودة الوالى والتفاف كل المجلس وجميع الصفوة قبيل المباراة المهمة امام وفاق سطيف.... لانها تعنى الاهتمام المتعاظم بالمباراة والوحدة والالتفاف حول الفريق فى مباراة يوم غد الاحد باذن الله..... اللهم انصلر الزعيم فى معاركه القادمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في لفته بارعه قام قروب شفوووووووت المريخ بالواتساب بتكريم الصحفي القامه الاستاذ اسماعيل حسن بدار نادي المريخ مساء الامس

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ




ﺣﺮﺹ  ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ  ﺍﺩﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﺑﺎﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺟﺎﺀ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ  ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻴﻦ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻭﺣﺮﺹ  ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺒﻬﻢ ﺑﻀﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻭﻣﻀﺎﻋﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺪ ﺣﺘﻰ  ﻳﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﻪ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭ ﻧﺼﻒ  ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 

 


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوين النشطين عبد المنعم وكسلاوى على اخبار اليوم 
اللهم انصر الزعيم بالغد واجعل العشاق سعداء بنصر مؤزر ولا تعيد علينا ما حدث للصفراب بالامس يا الله يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

غارزيتو يظهر بالزي السوداني في المران الرئيسي امس






باقي السفة ياعمك وتكون سوداني مية المية
بالطريقة زي بتكتل ليك وصيفابي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهد  المران الرئيسي للمريخ مساء الجمعة بالقلعة الحمراء تواجد  كبير لأعضاء  مجلس الشوري وفي مقدمتهم رئيس المجلس السيد محمد الياس محجوب ، وقد وقد اكد  تواجد كبار المريخ ورمز التفاف كل الكيان حول الفريق فى مباراته الهامة  أمام وفاق سطيف .




















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهد المران الرئيسي للمريخ مساء الجمعة بالقلعة الحمراء فى إطار الأعداد  لمباراة وفاق سطيف مساء الأحد ، شهد  حضور إداري رفيع المستوي تقدمه رئيس  مجلس الإدارة السيد جمال الوالي والسيد امين المال عثمان أبراهيم أدروب  بحضور عدد من أعضاء المجلس وخاطب الوالي اللاعبين وطالب هم بالفوز واسعاد  الجماهير . وقد وجد التواجد الكبير لمجلس الإدارة فى المران صدي طيب لدي  اللاعبين.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استقبال بالورود من قبل نادي المريخ لبعثة فريق وفاق سطيف التي وصلت  العاصمة الخرطوم فى الساعة الثامنة والنصف من مساء الجمعة للمواجهة بين  الفريقين مساء الأحد في بطولة دوري الابطال .
 وحضر من المريخ نائب  الأمين العام متوكل احمد علي ومساعد الأمين العام صديق علي صالح ، بحضور  أعضاء السفارة الجزائرية يتقدمهم القائم بالأعمال مصطفي بوديب








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيكون التدريب الاخير لفريق المريخ يوم السبت فى التاسعة والنصف مساء بملعب  اكاديميىة تقانة كرة القدم  مفتوحا لكل اجهزة الاعلام لتغطية التدريب ,  بينما  سيكون التريب الرئيسي مساء الجمعة باستاد المريخ مقلق امام اجهزة  الاعلام , وذلك حسب لوائح الكاف فى البطولة حيث تم تحديد تدريب واحد فقط  يتم فيه السماح لاجهزة الاعلام لتغطيته  .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يتابع المران الرئيسي ويخاطب اللاعبين			 				 		 					     
 
 حرص   السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ على متابعة المران الرئيسي لفريقه   وعقب نهاية التدريب اجتمع لفترة ليست بالقصيرة بالنيجيري سالمون ودار   بينهما حوار مطول ومن ثم اجتمع بالقائد راجي عبد العاطي وبعد ذلك خاطب   اللاعبين وتحدث معهم عن أهمية مباراة وفاق سطيف وما يترتب على فوز المريخ   في هذه المباراة وطالبهم الا يخذلوا الجماهير الوفية التي حرصت على متابعة   المران الرئيسي بأعداد كثيفة لتؤكد بأنها ستكون في الموعد في مباراة الغد   أمام الوفاق. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمامة البيضاء تسقط الهلال في المقبرة			 				 		 					    


 فرض   المغرب التطواني خسارة قاسية على الهلال في عقر داره في المباراة التي   جمعت الفريقين مساء أمس لحساب الجولة الرابعة من مرحلة المجموعات لدوري   أبطال أفريقيا، وكان التطواني قد سجله هدفه الوحيد من ركلة جزاء في الشوط   الأول وبعدها تحرك الهلال وهاجم بشراسة من أجل العودة للمباراة وسنحت له   فرصة التعديل في الشوط الثاني من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع كاريكا، بيد أن نزار   حامد فشل في الاستفادة منها عندما نجح حارس التطواني في ابعادها واستمات   الفريق المغربي في الدفاع عن هدفه وعرف كيف يستهلك الوقت حتى اعلن الحكم   الكاميروني عن نهاية المباراة بفوز المغرب بهدف وحيد ليرفع رصيده الى 5   نقاط متساوياً مع الهلال ومازيمبي في انتظار ما تسفر عنه مباراة الغربان   أمام سموحة عصر اليوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجماهير الغاضبة تحاصر الكاردينال.. تطالب بعودة الأرباب وتتحسر على العقرب



فجّرت  الهزيمة التي تعرض لها الهلال على ملعبه براكين الغضب الجماهيري حيث اجبرت  الجماهير الغاضبة رئيس النادي أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال على البقاء لثلث  الساعة في المقصورة تحت حراسة أمنية مشددة بعد أن هتفت الجماهير ضده  وانتقدت الصفقات التي ورط فيها الأزرق والتي ظهرت في أسوأ حالة امام المغرب  التطواني وطالبت الجماهير الغاضبة بعودة صلاح إدريس ورددت هتاف (عائد عائد  يا أرباب) وصوبت الجماهير الغاضبة انتقادات لاذعة لنزار حامد وتحسرت على  رحيل بكري المدينة للمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكوكي: الخسارة قاسية.. ولم أجد أي خيار غير الجزولي في الهجوم			 				 		 					    

 تأسف   نبيل الكوكي المدير الفني للهلال على الخسارة التي تعرض لها فريقه أمام   المغرب التطواني ووصفها بالقاسية، مبيناً أن فريقه كان الأفضل على مدى 60   دقيقة ولم يظهر الفريق المغربي إلا في ثلث الساعة الأولى من انطلاقة   المباراة، وتمنى الكوكي تجاوز ما حدث في هذه المباراة لأن الهلال لم يخرج   بعد من السباق الأفريقية ومازالت أمامه مباراتين على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية   أمام مازيمبي وسموحه في مصر، وأبان الكوكي أنه يخطط الآن بجدية من اجل   تحقيق الفوز على مازيمبي في الجولة المقبلة.    
ونفى  الكوكي أن تكون  تبديلاته غير موفقة ذاكراً أنه لم يدفع بنيلسون من البداية  لعدم جاهزيته  واتاح له فرصة العودة للتدريب في حين لم يجد أي خيارات في  المقدمة  الهجومية غير التي دفع بها، لذلك اضطر للاحتفاظ بصلاح الجزولي حتى  نهاية  المباراة، وأشار الكوكي إلى أنه في الأصل توجد مشكلة كبيرة في مقدمة   الهلال الهجومية لكنها ظهرت بوضوح اكبر في مباراة الأمس.


الهلال يفقد اتير توماس أمام مازيمبي
سيفقد  الهلال خدمات  مدافعه أتير توماس في المباراة المقبلة أمام مازيمبي بعامل  الإيقاف بعد أن  حصل على البطاقة الصفراء في مباراة التطواني أمس بيد أن  الكوكي أكد وجود  أكثر من خيار لتعويض غيابه، مشيراً إلى أنه سيفاضل بين  كانوتيه ومالك حتى  يختار البديل المناسب لأتير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مراقب المباراة ينتقد غرف الحكام واللاعبين باستاد الهلال			 				 		 					     
 
 انتقد   مراقب مباراة الهلال والمغربي التطواني وضعية غرف لاعبي الفريق المنافس   وغرفة الحكام بسبب عدم جاهزيتها وانقطاع المياه عن تلك الغرف بصورة تعكس   عدم تحضير الاستاد بالشكل المطلوب     لمباراة كبيرة ومهمة في مرحلة  المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الهلال مهددة بعقوبات رادعة من الكاف			 				 		 					   

 يتوقع   أن يتعرض الهلال لعقوبات رادعة من الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم بسبب   التصرفات التي أقدمت عليها الجماهير الزرقاء عندما أشعلت الملعب بالنيران   والشماريخ والألعاب النارية ولم تحتمل تقدم التطواني بهدفه الوحيد وحصبت   الملعب بقوارير المياه    برغم أن مجلس الادارة استبق المباراة بتحذيراته  لجماهيره بعد أن أصبح الكاف  اكثر تشدداً في معاقبة الجماهير المنفلته في  هذه المرحلة المتقدمة من دوري  الأبطال.
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مطلوب القبض علي صحيفة الاتياس
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الليل هادي والهلال مجروح....
 والفؤاد راضي والقلب مشروح....
 ضيعت أندادي إنت يا جحوح....
 والصفر عادي اصلو مابيروح....
 الليله وين ياناس وينو حبي نزار...
 ماقلتو ديمه حريف الليله جاب الظار...
 مالو اتلوم ضيع الضربه جهجه الانصار...
 الكوكي نام زعلان وتيمو زاد اصفار...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تنافس شرس بين اللاعبين في مران المريخ الرئيسي وغارزيتو يختار تشكيلته			 				 		 					   

 أدى   المريخ في السابعة والنصف من مساء أمس مرانه الرئيسي لمواجهة وفاق سطيف   غداً وذلك بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين ووسط حضور جماهيري كبير احتل موقعه في   القلعة الحمراء مبكراً وشجع اللاعبين بحرارة بعد أن وافق غارزيتو على فتح   التدريب الرئيسي أمام الجماهير والإعلام واختبر التشكيل الأساسي الذي يرغب   في الاعتماد عليه في مباراة الغد وظهر عليه الاطمئنان الشديد في أن   المجموعة التي اختارها ستكون في الموعد وستخرج بالنتيجة المطلوبة, جرى   المران بحضور جميع اللاعبين واشتمل على تدريبات الإحماء وتفكيك العضلات مع   تنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية وبعد مرور ربع ساعة فقط اختار غارزيتو التشكيل   الأساسي    الذي يرغب في الاعتماد عليه غداً وضم جمال سالم في حراسة  المرمى، أمير كمال  وعلاء الدين يوسف في متوسط الدفاع، مصعب عمر ورمضان عجب  على الأطراف،  سالمون وأيمن سعيد وشيبون وكوفي في الوسط، ديديه وبكري  المدينة في المقدمة  الهجومية وأجرى غارزيتو تقسيمة بين المرشح والمرابط  بالتركيز على جُمل  تكتيكية محددة تقوم على الاستلام الصحيح والتمرير من  لمسة وممارسة أسلوب  اللعب الضاغط وفتح اللعب على الأطراف بدعم من كوفي  وأيمن سعيد إلى جانب  مصعب ورمضان عجب وتنويع اللعب بالاعتماد على  التمريرات الطولية من أيمن  سعيد في الوسط إلى بكري المدينة في عُمق الهجوم  وبعد أن نفّذ اللاعبون ما  طلبه المدرب بصورة حرفية اختبر غارزيتو ذلك في  تقسيمة في وسط الملعب بين  المرشح والمرابط شهدت تألقاً جماعياً للاعبين  الذين أظهروا درجة عالية من  الجاهزية رغم أن التقسيمة لم تشهد أي أهداف  بسبب الحماس الكبير الذي أدى به  اللاعبون المران.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خير الدين مضوي:  أعاني من غيابات مؤثرة وأتوقع مصاعب كبيرة أمام المريخ			 				 		 					     
 
 قال   الكابتن خير الدين مضوي المدير الفني لوفاق سطيف إنه عمل على تحضير فريقه   بشكل جيد لمباراة الغد لمعرفته بالمنافس الفريق الكبير والخصم الشرس الذي   يستحق أن يعمل له الوفاق ألف حساب, وأضاف: أحب أن أشكر الإخوة في نادي   المريخ على روعة الاستقبال الذي كان أكثر من رائع, أما بالنسبة للتحضيرات   أعتقد أن فريقي جاهز تماماً لهذه المباراة بعد أن استفدنا من المعسكر   الإعدادي الناجح في القاهرة رغم قصر فترته مبيناً أن المعسكر أسهم في دعم   الانسجام والتفاهم بين العناصر, وشكا مضوي من غيابات مؤثرة تواجه فريقه   أمام المريخ مبيناً أن بلعميري النجم الأميز في فريقه    سيكون ضمن  الغيابات المؤثرة في مباراة المريخ إلى جانب غيابات أخرى لا تقل  تأثيراً,  بيد أن خير الدين أشار إلى أن هذه المشكلة ليست بجديدة على فريقه  بل  لازمته في كل المباريات الأفريقية وآخرها مباراة المريخ التي افتقد فيها   فريقه مجهودات خمسة لاعبين متمنياً ألا تؤثر هذه الغيابات على فريقه في   مباراة الغد سيما وأن المريخ في كامل جاهزيته وأفضل حالاته بفضل استمرارية   الدوري السوداني. ونفى خير الدين أن يكون قد أطلق أي تصريحات مستفزة  للمريخ  أو مقللة من شأنه وأضاف: أنا مدرب محترف ولا يمكن أن أستفز فريق  كبير أو  أقلل من شأن أحد أميز الفرق في مجموعتي واتعامل مع المريخ باحترام  كبير  وأنا في الأصل لم أتحدث للصحافة الجزائرية وحتى حديثي على قلته كان  يخص  الجوانب الفنية لفريقي دون الخوض فيما يخص الفريق المنافس سلباً أو  ايجاباً  وتوقع خير الدين أن تكون المباراة صعبة للغاية وأن يواجه فريقه  الكثير من  المصاعب التي لم تواجهه في المباراة الأولى، وتمنى ألا يتأثر  الوفاق بعاملي  الأرض والجمهور ذاكراً أنه يعلم جيداً أن للمريخ جمهورشرس  يدخل الاستاد  باعداد مهولة ويبث الحماس في اللاعبين ويثير مخاوف المنافسين  كما تمنى ألا  يتأثر فريقيه  بالانتقال للعب على العشب الطبيعي، وابدى خير الدين مخاوفه  من التحكيم  الأفريقي متمنياً ألا يؤثر التحكيم على نتيجة المباراة.



بعثة وفاق سطيف تصل الخرطوم التاسعة مساءً
وصلت   الخرطوم في التاسعة من مساء أمس بعثة وفاق سطيف الجزائري لمواجهة المريخ   غداً بالقلعة الحمراء في سباق الترشح إلى نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا   وحلت البعثة بفندق كورنثيا وحظيت باستقبال رائع من إدارة نادي المريخ حيث   كان السيد متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام والعقيد صديق علي صالح مساعد   الأمين العام في مقدمة المستقبلين للفريق الجزائري مثلما حرصت السفارة   الجزائرية بالخرطوم ممثلة مصطفى بوديب القائم بالأعمل والقنصل حسين على   استقبال بعثة الوفاق بالمطار 
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*يا كسلاوي بحثت في كل المنتديات ما حصلت الاكياس اعطيناء الاتساس حتي لو تشريها من المكتبة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو:  يراودني إحساس قوي بأننا سنهزم وفاق سطيف			 				 		 					    


 أدلى   الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء بتصريحات مهمة للصدى وأكد   جاهزية فريقه لمباراة الغد أمام الوفاق وابتدر حديثه قائلاً: فريقي جاهز   تماماً للمباراة، أكملت كل شئ ولم نترك أي صغيرة أو كبيرة للظروف وأصبحنا   فقط ننتظر موعد المباراة حتى نقدم واحدة من أجمل مبارياتنا في دوري أبطال   أفريقيا، وأضاف: نعم نحن نلعب ضد أحد أفضل الأندية في أفريقيا ويكفي أنه   البطل المتوج بالنسخة الأخيرة لكن يراودني إحساس قوي بأننا سنحقق فوزاً   كبيراً على وفاق سطيف، الروح المعنوية العالية للاعبين والتنافس الشرس      فيما بينهم من أجل المشاركة يجعلني أقول هذا الحديث وأشار غارزيتو إلى أنه   عانى بشدة في اختيار عناصره لهذه المباراة نظراً للتقارب الكبير في   المستويات والإصرار الواضح من قبل اللاعبين لاقتحام تشكيلته، ووصف غازريتو   المباراة بالمهمة والتي لا تحتمل أي تفريط من قبل اللاعبين مشدداً على   ضرورة الأداء بتركيز عالٍ، وشكر غارزيتو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على وقفته   القوية خلف فريق الكرة واستحسن حرص الرئيس جمال الوالي على متابعة المران   الرئيسي ومخاطبته للاعبين ذاكراً أنه منحهم دفعة قوية لتحقيق الانتصار على   وفاق سطيف، وختم غارزيتو حديثه: فريقي أصبح جاهزاً والروح المعنوية عالية   وكل تفكيرنا في تحقيق الانتصار حتى نواصل مشوارنا بقوة في دوري أبطال   أفريقيا.
 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*






















*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
مع الامنيات للمريخ بتحقيق
انتصار عزيز علي وفاق سطيف
                        	*

----------

